# Hoyt Speed...What Happened?



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

I have a 2004 Hoyt XTEC. I'm going to trade it or sell it this spring. Looking at a 2005 Switchback or Outback and still a 2005 XTEC.

I'm very confused though. The '04 XTEC was rated at 310 and now the '05 at 300. What happened? A lot of people told me it's the new LimbSaver Alpha Shocks, but how can they affect it that much, especially that they aren't even on the string.

Hoyt's been rubbing me the wrong way lately. I think the new 2005's look a little strange and I'm concerned about with the "Advance TEC" risers could look like in the future. Very suspect customer service and now a strange 10 FPS drop in speed. The ViperTec didn't drop to 290. What is the deal Hoyt? Was the '04 really rated at 300 also? Or, is that just a misprint and nothing to get worried about.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i shot an x-tec and i don't think it would make the 310 mark. seemed slow from my testing anyway.
great bow otherwise.


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

I asked the rep for our area the same question and the way he explained it to me was that Hoyt would like to under promise and over deliver on speed than to go the other way. I think most people would be happier getting more speed out of their bow than what was listed versus not getting the speed that was promised.

Also, I thought the new risers were not that nice looking when I looked at them in the catalog. However, when I actually saw the bows, they looked pretty good.


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm guessing that they are doing more ACCURATE testing.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

I don`t have an 05 xtec, but my 04 xtec goes 305fps @ 5gr. and 29" draw.

I get 3-5 new Hoyts every year....I have yet to have a problem covering the IBO rating on one.


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

Making or not making IBO isn't really the problem. I'm sure it can, if everything is there. The Cam & 1/2 needs to be "maxed" (ie set in last slots) for best performance. A lot of fine tuning and it is great.

But, how does it lose 10 FPS over night? Makes them look like they lied to me anyway. The XTEC was a very good selling bow last year, I don't see how a company like Hoyt would now list it 10 FPS slower than the previous year. I shouldn't get too excited though, it'll probably be gone next year.


----------



## 3DHoytShooter (Aug 2, 2003)

> I don`t have an 05 xtec, but my 04 xtec goes 305fps @ 5gr. and 29" draw.
> 
> I get 3-5 new Hoyts every year....I have yet to have a problem covering the IBO rating on one.


Same here, I am always able to at least make the IBO speeds, and that is not shooting the cams in the last position. Now as far as the Xtec goes, this is a mystery.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

I am not sure why the IBO rating was lowered on the XTec?

I see Hoyt finally raised the rating on the Protecs though. On every 2003 and 2004 protec I have, I could surpass the IBO rating with only 29" draw.

One thing mentioned here is pretty accurate.....to get top end speed from the Tec bows I have....you gotta shoot them of the "E" or "F" slot.

"D" slot is pretty good, but when you go below that, speed starts dropping off quick!

I always order mine to max at my draw, or 1/2" above my draw.


----------



## hoyt_for_life (Dec 10, 2004)

> Also, I thought the new risers were not that nice looking when I looked at them in the catalog.


i agree, look at the turbo tec. with those ulgy wanabee flames in the holes and stupid hooks at the top and bottom of the riser, they dont apper to serve any purpose and look realy gay.
but otherwise the hoyt bows are cool


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

The 2005 Xtec did not really lose any speed. It will shoot the same IBO speeds as the Vtec. The Vtec comes to you set in the E slot whereas the Xtec comes in the c slot. If you order your Xtec 1" shorter than your draw it will shoot the same speeds as the Vtec. I recently tested a Vtec with the 29" cam which maxes out at 29.5 in the last slot( F ). It shot 309 FPS. I have an Xtec that has the 28" cam that maxes out at 29.5" in the last slot also ( F ) and it shot 310 FPS. Both of these easily make their IBO speeds. I also get the speeds Hoyt claims and most of the time more than what they state on their bows. This is with a loop and trupeep installed. Usually without the leaches. I also did tests on the new alpha shox on and off the bows and they did not lose any speed. I'm sure the Xtec will be gone for 2006 and the new speed rating may be to steer people towards the Vtec.


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

I finially figured out why my XTEC is so slow. Hoyt never mentioned anything or the place I bought it from never told me to ALWAYS set it on the last slot. I'm in slot "A" and it is really slow.

I think the XTEC and ViperTec will both be gone next year. I know there will be an identical ViperTec intorduced, but I wonder if Hoyt will have the new "ZTEC" or whatever out by then, which will be identical to the X and V.  I don't understand that at all. Why would you have two identical bows out together? I wouldn't mind seeing Hoyt go back to the standard "TEC" risers (Not Advance TEC with points and flames) and have different bows each year.


----------



## hoyt_for_life (Dec 10, 2004)

looking at the hoyt bows they look like what bowtech would call duallys. and bowtechs famous dually the black night is what 350fps which is like 20fps faster than any hoyt. bowtech and mathews are acheveing almost the same speeds with their single camed bows.  
but their recurves still kick major as maby they could put out a new one some time soon


----------



## bethlehemarcher (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok I have the new vtec, it is suppose to be 28" DL, it's in the c slot. If I remember when I shot it thru the chrono I only got 268, that is with a 27" beman venture 400 with a 100 grain head, (have since changed to some easton c2 400's) so if I moved my slot to the D I would gain some speed and decrease my DL by 1/2" ?


----------



## Mulepadre (Dec 31, 2004)

*60lb. XTec speeds?*

I have a new XTec rated at 50/60#. As I do not have alot of experience with it I was curious if anyone might guess what kind of speeds can be expected?

thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mulepadre (Dec 31, 2004)

*60lb. XTec speeds?*

I forgot to mention that I draw 29".


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm guessing they rated it at 300 so that the "NEW" V-Tech could be rated faster. Just curious - why would you upgrade from an '04 to an '05 in the same model bow? Is there something to be gained? Not bashing, I just don't understand the rationale. Has the X-Tech changed? Looks the same to me. If you want them that bad, I bet you can simply buy the new style limbsavers...

Bo

Riddle me this. How can the V-Tech be 5fps faster than the X-Tech when they are the EXACT same geometry. Basically the SAME BOW with a different SHAPED riser... Thats reaching if you ask me. And DON'T tell me its those little "Advanced Tec" points on the riser either...


----------



## mg3320 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Forget About Speed - Accuracy is What Wins & Kills*

I have used an Ultratec with much success for winter spots, summer 3Ds and bear and deer hunting. Don't get to hung up on a few fps. Chances are your bow (whatever the brand) is never going to shoot as fast the manufacturer claims it does. Speed quotes depend on a very specific set of variables, many of which are not even reasonable for the standard shooter/hunter. Look for a bow that shoots well and is forgiving for momentarily lapses in form. If you do that, you may just find yourself back with Hoyt.


----------

